

Updated Debian 7: 7.6 released - fcambus
https://www.debian.org/News/2014/20140712

======
agwa
A significant change in this release is that Apache now supports elliptic
curve crypto, which gives you forward secrecy without having to resort to the
slow discrete log Diffie Hellman. It also lets you achieve an A+ on SSLLabs'
server test.

